# LOWER LUMPKIN RD./ QUITMAN (bucks)



## kmckinnie (Dec 15, 2009)

Does anyone hunt this area? Are there good bucks and how big do they typically get?


----------



## SissyHunter (Dec 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## outdoorsman2020 (Dec 15, 2009)

very nice bucks down there i hunted down there fore nearly 5 years nice deer


----------

